
Swearing in the Linux kernel: now interactive - yitchelle
http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/blog/?p=544
======
shakna
Workaround seems to increase linearly over time: [0], perhaps a reflection on
both the complexity, and inflexibility of underlying architectures.

[0]
[http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/#hack*,workarou...](http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/#hack*,workaround*,todo,fixme)

